# Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!



## Amlug_celebren (17. November 2009)

*Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Ich suche wiedereinmal etwas was schwer zu finden ist, nämlich ein Notebook, was sowohl leicht und günstig, als auch noch komplett spieletauglich ist, da ich mir so zu Weihnachten vielleicht ein Notebook zulegen will...

Max. Preis so um die 400-500€,
akkulaufzeit sollte schon locker 2-3Std. halten,
und es sollten alle aktuellen Spiele spielbar sein, und wenn nur in niedrigsten einstellungen, damit ich es für ne Lan mal verwenden kann, wenn jemand keinen PC dabei hat...


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Uh, also leicht, spieletauglich und dann auch noch mitm großen Akku. Das wird zu dem Budget glaube ich unmöglich.
Wenn du aufs spielen verzichtest könntest du bei den TImelines gucken...

so far


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Hmm, dann schaue ich mich erstmal bei den Timelines für ein wenig mehr um, die sollten dann allerdings schon reichen, oder?

2x1,3Ghz sind die nicht bissal langsam?

Oder was haltet ihr vom Ion??


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Naja ion kriegste ja nur mitm Atom, der is auch nicht der schnellste. Die CULV-Geräte sind aber auf jeden schneller als der Atom...

so far


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

die stromspar-CPUs kannst du für games vergessen.

und WIE leicht? unter 15 zoll wird es nur teurer für die gleiche leistung, und mehr als nen onboardgrafikchip findest du bei den kleinen notebooks bis ca. 800€ nicht, wenn die CPU auch halbwegs für spiele passen soll.

für 500€ das optimum bei games wäre dieses acer: Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns* was von der grafikleistung her stärkeres ist erst für ca. 650€ drin, dann aber direkt ca. 50% besser. 

2,8kg wiegt es, das ist für die größe o.k., wäre für ab und an mal mitnehmen im rucksack überhaupt kein problem. akku "bis 3 std", das gilt natürlich nur für optimum mit kaum last. zB CoD4 auf mittel wäre da kein problem mit ca. 35FPS, wenn du mehr willst spielt man halt auf low.

hier das gleiche mit besserer CPU: Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN kostet halt mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Also das is ja wirklich schwierig.
Also ich das da:
Asus X5DAB-SX070C 15.6 Zoll Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hat ne ATI Radeon 4570 mobility mit 512 mb
Amd 2x2.1 ghz.
Akku hält, wenn Wlan aus is 2,5 Stunden
wenn es an is dann so 1,5 Stunden.
Mit dem Laptop schaffe ich bei maximaler Auflösung Cod 2 alles auf extra high
samt 4xAnti Alaising konstant 91 fps, allerdings nur wenn ich das auf Directx 7 einstelle.

Also ich kanns empfehlen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Das hört sich alles schonmal nciht schlecht an, werde wahrscheinlich zu nem günstigen greifen und dann mir nen zusatzakku holen...

Ach ja, ich habe nen guten Laptop-Rucksack, 3 kg sind zwar nicht leicht, aber immerhin erträglich mit dem Ding...


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Also wenn du damit in die Uni oder Schule willlst - vergiss es. Kauf dir lieber was richtiges, etwas, was nur eine "Richtung" geht. Ne Mixtur aus spielen und mobilität geht fast immer in die Hose. Kauf dir was kleines mit nem großen Akku, was nicht so viel wiegt und du hast da wesentlich mehr Spaß dran.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

mus man halt immer für SICH abwägen. auch ob man das teil denn dann wirklich IN der uni oft nutzen will. 95% der leute, die ganz unbedingt eines für "in die uni mitnehmen" haben wollen, merken nach spätestens 2 wochen, dass die idee quatsch ist und lassen es fast immer zu hause. lohnt sich idR nur, wenn man es vom studiengang her haben MUSS oder wenn man zwischen den vorlesungen wirklich schon am notebook was vor/nachbereiten will und nicht mal eben kurz nach hause kann.

und auch dann sind 3kg nicht die welt. bis vor 4-5 jahren hatte man auch nicht weniger an büchern und skripten dabei... und man läuft ja nicht mit dauernd durch die gegend, sondern wenn man einmal in der uni is, bleibt man ja auch erstmal irgendwo. 

eine kleineres ist natürlich angenehemer - kostet halt mehr. muss man - wie gesagt - für sich abwägen. ich zB find den vorteil bei meinem notebook, dass ich es im gegensatz zu nem gleichteuren kleineren notebook auch mal für ne LAN benutzen kann, VIEL größer als den gewichtsvorteil des kleineren notebooks


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Was hast du denn? @ Herbboy 

Ich denke ich warte noch auf DX11 Notebooks, bis sich die etabliert haben...
und dann kaufe ich mir einfach so ein Multimedianotebook mit max. 3kg


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

ich hab ein acer 5920G mit ner 8600m GT, reicht locker für zB CoD4. 

aber DX11 zu dem preis - meinst du, das wird was bringen? oder sind die karten in dem preissegment nicht eh zu schwach, um von DX zu profitieren?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

spieletauglich  für unter 500€?? never.. höchstens irgendwelche uralt-games.. Bedenke auch das Laptops echt miserable gekühlt sind und verdammt heiß werden wenn sie ans Limit kommen. 

Die schalten sich dann übrigens ab (Sicherheitsmaßnahme der CPU)


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Ich dachte so an Spieletauglichkeit verglichen mit ner HD4570, welche aus meiner Sicht schon spieletauglich ist, zudem ist DX11 ja hauptsächlich da um die Performance zu verbessern,
naja, ich sehe einfahc mal weiter, und wer weiß, vielleicht gibts ja dann doch was brauchbares...


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> spieletauglich für unter 500€?? never.. höchstens irgendwelche uralt-games..


 so ein quatsch, eines mt ner 4570 DDR3 und nem intel dualcore reicht teilweise sogar noch gut für neue spiele. natürlich dann nur auf low. zB CoD6, risen, need for speed shift, anno 1404 => packt so ein notebook bei low locker mit mind. 30-50FPS... und so ein spiel sieht auf low dann trotzdem noch passabel aus. und viele 1-3 jahre alte spiele laufen auch mit mehr details. 

klar: wenn man FPS-"freak" und shooter-profi ist, dann kann man es vergessen... 




> Bedenke auch das Laptops echt miserable gekühlt sind und verdammt heiß werden wenn sie ans Limit kommen.
> Die schalten sich dann übrigens ab (Sicherheitsmaßnahme der CPU)


 ja klar, alle notebooks sind immer mieserabel gekühlt, und alle schalten dann unweigerlich ab... is klar... deswegen handelt ja auch jeder 2. thread von leuten, denen beim gamen ihr notebook ausgeht...   


und @amlug: die frage is halt immer, ob du auch vom preis her was von DX11 hast. es wäre ja nur dann lohnenswert, wenn durch DX es dann notebooks gibt,die bei gleichem preis schneller sind. ansonsten spielt es ja keine rolle, ob ein spiel nun wegen DX11 60FPS hat oder weil das notebook auch mit "nur" DX10 60FPS schafft...


----------



## kelevra (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Also wenn du ein Notebook wirklich auch zum Arbeiten für/an der Uni haben möchtest, dann kauf dir für dein Budget einen 15" mit passabler Ausstattung und guter Verarbeitung sowiegutem Akku. Damit hast du auf Dauer mehr Spaß, als mit einem Gerät dass zwar DX11 kann, aber eigentlich für die DX-Effekte zu schwach ausgestattet ist. Was bringt dir ein DX10/11 Notebook, wenn du DX10/11 Spiele auf low spielen musst, wo die Effekte eh abgeschaltet werden?!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*



> so ein quatsch, eines mt ner 4570 DDR3 und nem intel dualcore reicht teilweise sogar noch gut für neue spiele. natürlich dann nur auf low. zB CoD6, risen, need for speed shift, anno 1404


 das sieht doch mal echt kacke aus.. ich habe das auch schon probiert.. 
die Graka mit ner 4Kern CPU, ok.. da werden höchsten einige ausgewählte Games genießbar laufen.. ganz ehrlich, zum zocken sollte man lieber auf nen anständigen PC setzen.. für 500€ kann man schon was feines basteln.. 

für die Schule sollte es doch auch ein Block und Kulli tun..


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> das sieht doch mal echt kacke aus.. ich habe das auch schon probiert..
> die Graka mit ner 4Kern CPU, ok.. da werden höchsten einige ausgewählte Games genießbar laufen.. ganz ehrlich, zum zocken sollte man lieber auf nen anständigen PC setzen.. für 500€ kann man schon was feines basteln..
> ..


natürlich wär ein 500€ PC viel besser. und im vergleich zu nem guten PC sieht es natürlich nicht so gut aus. aber deine aussage "höchstens uralt games" ist nunmal unsinn, weil nunmal auch aktuelle spiele laufen, und selbst bei höheren details laufen 2-3 jahre alte spiele oft gut. und das ist ja wohl kaum "uralt"... 


nicht jeder will ja immer die neusten spiele zocken, und selbst wenn doch, dann auch nicht unbedingt mit maximalen datails. und ein aktuelles spiel auf low sieht oft so gut aus wie ein 2 jahre altes spiel auf max, was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht aussieht. wenn man dann halt die chance hat, auch auf ner LAN zu spielen oder so, dann ist es vielen halt wichtiger, DASS ein spiel läuft und nicht, wie es aussieht...  wer natürlich von nem 1500€ PC bei 1600x1280 mit AA+AF verwöhnt ist, wird es merken. aber da muss man halt abwägen: will man auch mal "auswärts" spielen oder nicht?

ich spiele zB am laptop CoD4 auch auf low und sehe ehrlich gesagt in der spielhektik eh keinen wichtigen unterschied zu high, außer man bleibt stehen und schaut wirklich genau hin...  oder wenn man zu hause gemütlich auf dem sofa ne runde eines strategiespels oder sportspiels oder so zockt, dann nehme ich für die gemütlichkeit in kauf, dass es halt "nur" auf mittleren details läuft, obwohl 2m entfernt mein doppelt so starker PC steht. auch ältere spiele von vor 4-5 jahren zocke ich immer wieder mal gern. ein spiel ist ja nicht nur gut, wenn die grafik top ist... 

und man spart strom


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Es ist doch auch immer eine Frage der Prioritäten. Wichtig wäre hier mal zu erfahren welche Games gezockt werden sollen. Auf LANs würde ich einen Laptop nicht einsetzen, außer für AoE2 etc.. Auch einige Budget-Strategie-Games sollten gehen. 



> acer 5920G mit ner 8600m GT, reicht locker für zB CoD4.


 Das ist dann sicher kein Low-Budget-Book gewesen. 

Meine Meinung ist und bleibt: keine halben Sachen machen. Und wie kelvra schon schrieb, sollte man mehr Wert auf Verarbeitung und nen ordentlichen Akku legen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch immer eine Frage der Prioritäten. Wichtig wäre hier mal zu erfahren welche Games gezockt werden sollen. Auf LANs würde ich einen Laptop nicht einsetzen, außer für AoE2 etc.. Auch einige Budget-Strategie-Games sollten gehen.


 sry, aber: wieso würdest du allgemein kein notebook auf ner LAN einsetzen? das ergibt doch keinen sinn. es kommt doch ausschließlich drauf an, ob das gerät für ein spiel X reicht oder nicht. 

und wie ich schon mehrfach versucht habe klarzumachen: ich spiel zB CoD4 an meinem notebook - das nicht besser ist als ein aktuelles 500€-notebook mit ner 4570 DDR3 - gefühlt nicht schlechter online als an meinem viel stärkeren PC. also reicht die leistung offenbar völlig aus. und ich hab oben auch ganz aktuelle games genannt, die auch mit MIND 30FPS auf so nem 500€-book laufen. 

und es muss ja nicht ne richtige "ernste" LAN sein, wo freaks rumlaufen, die heulen, wenn ihr CoD4 keine 90FPS hat, sondern es ist doch allein schon toll, wenn man mal sein notebook zu einem guten freund mitnehmen und mit ihm dann dort sein PC vs. dein notebook zocken kann.





> Das ist dann sicher kein Low-Budget-Book gewesen.


 damals kostete das acer ca. 900€, und für 500€ gab es mit GÜCK schon nen dualcore. heute kriegst du was gleichstarkes wie meines für 500€. 




> Meine Meinung ist und bleibt: keine halben Sachen machen.


 aha - MEINUNG. das mag sein. aber die aussage, dass höchstes uralte games auf nem 500€ book laufen, ist einfach nur falsch. das ist fakt und keine meinung. 




> Und wie kelvra schon schrieb, sollte man mehr Wert auf Verarbeitung und nen ordentlichen Akku legen.


 das kannst du nicht pauschal sagen, das ist immer eine individuelle sache. ich zB brauch den akku fast nie, und ich hab lieber ein für viele spiele noch völlig ausreichendes mobiles gerät, das VIELLEICHT früher erste kleine mängel aufweist, als dass ich mit nem tollen businessbook, das auch nach 5 jahren noch keinerlei abnutzungserscheinungen hat, grad mal minisweeper spielen kann...  


man muss es immer selber abwägen - es gibt da keine RICHTIGE meinung. nur PASSENDE ratschläge   wenn er nun durch die tipps überzeugt wird, es mit dem spielen sein zu lassen, dann isses auch o.k  - und ICH zeig ihm halt, was zur zeit für den preis maximal möglich wäre an spieleleistung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*



> aber die aussage, dass höchstes uralte games auf nem 500€ book laufen, ist einfach nur falsch. das ist fakt und keine meinung


 Dass man den Satz nicht wortwörtlich nehmen muss ist klar.. Aber mir ist das echt zu anstrengend..  Denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. Und mit diesen Worten: eine angenehme Nacht


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

jo, ebenso.   hauptsache ist doch, dass man weiß, ob das book nun für die games reicht, die man sich vorgenommen hatt, und dass ein 500€-officebook logischerweise qualitativ besser is


----------



## Kadauz (19. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Dass ich mein 15" Notebook nach Erhalt nur 1 Woche mit in die Uni geschlappt habe lag am Gewicht von knapp 3 Kg und der Größe. Auch wenn man denkt, "ach 3 kg sind doch nichts aufm Rücken" kotzt einem das schon derb an. Mein 1,5kg leichtes Subnotebook hab ich fast ständig bei mir.
Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nem Sybnotebook raten, nur klarmachen dass du ein 15"er höchwarscheinlich nicht mit dir herumtragen möchtest.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (20. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Jep, ich muss nur gerade abwägen ob ich mein Zweit-System komplett durch ein Notebook ersetzen will, oder doch lieber noch ein Netbook zusätzlich zu dem Zweitsystem kaufe, preislich wäre ersteres natürlich bei weitem besser, da ich dann nicht einen PC und ein Netbook bezahlen müsste. Dafür ist es anderweitig vom Aufrüsten her nicht so dolle...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

wie? dann insgesamt? ja denn... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

das muss man halt alles abwägen, vor allem wenn man eben auch ne rel. niedrige budgetgrenze hat. wenn du nun zB 800€ hättest, könntest du sogar ein netbook UND so ein ein für ältere spiele immer, für aktuelle teils geeignetes notebook mit ner 4570 kaufen.

ich persönlich bin froh, dass ich damals eines gekauft hab, mit dem ich hier auch mit einem kumpel LAN spielen kann (er dann halt an meinem PC) oder mit dem auch mal zu jemand gehen kann zum zocken. das finde _ich _einen viel größeren vorteil als die gewichtsersparnis, wenn ich fürs gleiche geld ein nicht-spieletaugliches leichteres notebook geholt hätte. ich hab aber auch idR keine 15 min am stück, in denen ich den ruckssack mit dem book dann auch wirklich tragen muss.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (20. November 2009)

*AW: Leichtes, günstiges Notebook das Spieletauglich ist!*

Ich denke dann warte ich mal Weihnachten ab, und dannach mache ich entweder hier nochmal Posts über mein Budget oder gleich nen neuen Thread!

mfg und fürs erst danke für die Hilfe.

P.S: Es wird wahrscheinlich nach Herbboy ein Notebook mit Allroundfähigkeiten, als ersatz für meinen Zweit-rechner und für mal ab an zu unterwegs, in der Uni oder Schule brauche ich es aber sicherlich nicht!!!


----------

